# Trading Job



## mazzatelli (2 November 2010)

http://www.s33k.com.au/job/18257528

Replace the 3's with e
Looks like spruikers need someone new to run their mentoring room/newsletter :
Unbelievable


----------



## sails (2 November 2010)

lol - I see the employer is 21st Century Academy!


----------



## skc (4 November 2010)

sails said:


> lol - I see the employer is 21st Century Academy!




LOL... I for some reason is on the mailing list for these guys.

They recently offered a GUARANTEED 100% return to trade FX for you.

I love the fact that they are now employing traders to do the actual trades.

Oh by the way... the guarantee was

We guarantee 100% return on trading, or we will continue to trade your account for free.

The font size is my graphical representation of where they put the emphasis on their sales pitch...

That is pretty lame even for these guys.


----------



## Ruby (4 November 2010)

What a joke of a guarantee!!   I wonder how many people will read it and think it is a guarantee to make up the lost funds???


----------



## Mofra (4 November 2010)

sails said:


> lol - I see the employer is 21st Century Academy!



Is that Jamie McIntyre's spruiking company or is this a different one?


----------



## sails (4 November 2010)

Mofra said:


> Is that Jamie McIntyre's spruiking company or is this a different one?




Yes Mofra - one and the same - the "renting shares" guy.

Type Jamie McIntyre into google and the first link to come up for me was "Jamie McIntyre exposed".  The other links confirm the connection.


----------



## mazzatelli (4 November 2010)

Yes an affiliated structure: 21st Century Securities

Initially I considered the role, but I would prefer the Softs and Meats trading position - the secret is to trade lean hog and corn switches // correlation.

http://21stcenturyforex.com.au/fore...Century-Softs-and-Meats-Trader-29.04.2010.pdf


----------



## Mofra (5 November 2010)

sails said:


> Yes Mofra - one and the same - the "renting shares" guy.
> 
> Type Jamie McIntyre into google and the first link to come up for me was "Jamie McIntyre exposed".  The other links confirm the connection.



Yes, "renting shares" is easy and completely risk-free, lucky the masses have Jamie to exlain these things to them. I did go to a free "intro" night once, he actually had this move called (I am honestly not making this up) a "whoa-clap".

You put one arm out straight, pull the other back like you were pulling back the string on a bow & arrow, then thrust it forward and "clap" the other hand. As you pull the hand back, you say "whoooooaaaaaa" and then you hear the clap. A whoa-clap. I am not making this up, this is what spruikers do. Amazing.


----------



## sails (5 November 2010)

Mofra said:


> ...
> You put one arm out straight, pull the other back like you were pulling back the string on a bow & arrow, then thrust it forward and "clap" the other hand. As you pull the hand back, you say "whoooooaaaaaa" and then you hear the clap. A whoa-clap. I am not making this up, this is what spruikers do. Amazing.




Having gone to many free info sessions, nothing would surprise me... 
I suspect they do it to try and make you feel relaxed - so relaxed you will part with your money more easily.

Definitely regret being sucked into paying for some courses too...


----------



## builder2818 (5 November 2010)

Mofra said:


> Yes, "renting shares" is easy and completely risk-free, lucky the masses have Jamie to exlain these things to them. I did go to a free "intro" night once, he actually had this move called (I am honestly not making this up) a "whoa-clap".
> 
> You put one arm out straight, pull the other back like you were pulling back the string on a bow & arrow, then thrust it forward and "clap" the other hand. As you pull the hand back, you say "whoooooaaaaaa" and then you hear the clap. A whoa-clap. I am not making this up, this is what spruikers do. Amazing.




He thinks he's the Australian version of Tony Robbins.


----------



## skc (6 November 2010)

sails said:


> Yes Mofra - one and the same - the "renting shares" guy.
> 
> Type Jamie McIntyre into google and the first link to come up for me was "Jamie McIntyre exposed".  The other links confirm the connection.




I went to have a look at the site and remembered...

They were giving away his book "What they didn't teach me at school that I wish they did (or something like that)" at a trading/investment expo. Now I know why they were giving the books away for free - because he's not licensed to provide financial advise!


----------

